# can somneone explain this to me?



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

you guys know I am a tyco guy but i never seen this magnet. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-TYCO-440-X2-X...400153831067?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5d2b06e69b

when was it made? i dont see it on dan's tyco book.. ? did tyco/mattel make them or are they aftermarket? 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

here is what he said from his description box..

Rare, Rare, RARE! You are Buying TWO (2) Vintage 1999 TYCO Toys Inc., 440-X3, HPX3 RARE EARTH, COBALT, TRACTION MAGNETS. The story is that TYCO Toys was sold to Mattel Co. right around 1999. At that time, TYCO had nearly developed a next generation chassis with a (blue) armature & Rare Earth Magnets for SUPER GRIPPING POWER. The issue that arose in real life use was that, the friction & torque of the chassis combined to literally melt the plastic alongside the rails! Quite a problem seeing they had already produced X-3 Literature & some packaging for international cars & sets. NONE of the Packaged 440-X3 HPX-3 Vehicle or sets have the rare earth magnets, although Racing Warriors are commonly found with the (better?) Blue Armature. These are factory direct & i am describing them to the best of my knowledge. Admittedly not a racer, i did wedge the old 440-X2 magnet out & put the new X-3 one in with some ease, albeit not too gently. Disassembling the chassis entirely, allows the Magnets & Shoe to slide in very nicely where the 440-X2 stock magnet was & as you can see, looks perfectly factory, as it is. They will fit a TYCO 440-X2 Style chassis specifically, But the magnets could be removed from the gray 'shoe' & sunk into any chassis! 

????

Wes


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Might be worth the asking price to scope them out... They certainly look like a factory product versus an after market part - those are usually neo and encased in resin.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

that and blue wire armature ? i know they have red, green and copper colored wires armature.. 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Anything that can melt the track due to friction and torque has to be a good thing, no? :freak:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

See how much progress Mattel made with the X2 chassis? They managed to melt the track with just rear tires. This is much more cost effective... :freak:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

The Puma trac. mags were an aftermarket part installed on the imported 
Tyco Japanese cars.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I have a pair or two of these laying around in white plastic holders - I'll see if I can find them and make a pic.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I would believe those magnets are originally from Tyco.
Just because SlotCarCentral is a straight up guy.

__________________


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Rare, Rare, RARE! as in Rare Earth magnets that is.

I have seen these on fully packaged X2 import cars as Dyno Dom says, still in the blister. That's probably the only way they are truly a collectible piece, as part of a NIP car. Unless you are a magnet collector! A $7.00 pair of Phase II Tyco traction magnets from Wizzard will get you the same performance if you are trying to "melt your track."


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

That's one of the Tyco prototype X3 chassis's that UPS Guy Steve gave away to a few guys years ago. I still have one of them stashed away somewhere. These had Puma nickel plated cobalt traction magnets, silver pick up springs and an armature that seemed hotter. It handles well and will keep up with a SuperG+. 

The X3 packaging was still used in 96-97.

http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/HO_Cars/Tyco/TycoX3/tycox3.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Slott V said:


> That's one of the Tyco prototype X3 chassis's that UPS Guy Steve gave away to a few guys years ago. I still have one of them stashed away somewhere. These had Puma nickel plated cobalt traction magnets, silver pick up springs and an armature that seemed hotter. It handles well and will keep up with a SuperG+.
> 
> The X3 packaging was still used in 96-97.
> 
> http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/HO_Cars/Tyco/TycoX3/tycox3.html


Looks like that guy has not done much with his website in a while due to the dates posted for races. Looks to be some good info there.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

OK thanks for the info. BUT what about the blue wire tyco armature???? I never seen one. anyone? 

Wes


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*old x-3 chassis*

from my Tyco days working in R & D these magnets were suppose to be Tyco 's attempt to high tech . They were mounted in 600 narrow 440x2 chassis and track tested for 3 months . Result : failed badly . after 4 hours of track time the track was worn clear thru at the areas where the track joined another . The magnets helded the chassis down so tight it rubbed the plastic down to nothing . Project was scrapped along with the track and I think at that time I gave a case of these to Danny Esposito for his collection which I'm pretty sure they are in his book reference X -3 chassis


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Looks like that guy has not done much with his website in a while due to the dates posted for races. Looks to be some good info there.


LOL that's my old website and yes it is out of date. Another project on the back burner. The track/club is coming up on 20 years so the goal is to upgrade everything this Fall/Winter on the anniversary.

-Scott V

Interesting information Bad Dawg. Like my old story tells- my chassis ended up being run for 6 hours while friends were house sitting. But I never had any trouble with the track, just the comm on the arm got pretty scorched.

Were you the guy years ago that would send out the Tyco odd bodies list?


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

WesJY said:


> OK thanks for the info. BUT what about the blue wire tyco armature???? I never seen one. anyone?
> 
> Wes


The 440X2 F1 car I purchsed in the X3 packaging has this arm. No noticable difference.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Slott V said:


> LOL that's my old website and yes it is out of date. Another project on the back burner. The track/club is coming up on 20 years so the goal is to upgrade everything this Fall/Winter on the anniversary.
> 
> -Scott V
> 
> ...



No- his name was Scott I worked in the engineering dept and in the model shop . Worked on the slotline mostly in my earlier years working on prototype chassis and body patterns especially when we cam out with the loop track and none of the older cars could run on this so we had to change some bodies like no airdams and the superbird we need to remove the ground affects and lift the back and front bumpers up .The hardest thing I had to endure was the large front wheelwells for the CC and the TCR chassis . Messed up some nice bodies . In my later years I work on the remote control cars and my last 5 years I was the Director of the eastgate site which housed the Model shop , QC , Samples ,engineering and warehouse/ archives .


----------

